# Wannabe Home Ispector



## tooltime (Jun 27, 2006)

It was  suggested to me to   make a career as a home inspector.  I checked into it a little bit, and seems like something I would enjoy. It  is definetly flexible hours which I desperately need, and the pay sounds good. There are currently no state requirements/licensing but I would plan on taking some courses, and  follow with continuing education/study.  Also, I would join any organizations in this field, such as ASHI and keep abreast on new developments etc.
I understand I need E&O insurance. 

So,..  being that I am not, nor ever have been a contractor, electrician, plumber.. but have  donned the hats of them  with the  homeowner DIY attitude with most everything, those of you in the this wide range of home improvement/construction have any thoughts?


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 28, 2006)

Random.....

Your on the right track....

Check out the school I teach for www.learn2inspect.com and tell me what you think.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 28, 2006)

What is the average range an inspector makes per year?


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 28, 2006)

It all depends, just like contractors.
What are your skill levels, overhead, bla bla bla ....

Usually the full timers in our CT licenced area are between,30k to 150k.

I work in the summer big time when the realty demand is high. Winter cools down,haha...but ...

I charge $425.00 for a basic inspection...about a 2000sf home.
My market bears that price....where is your market?

It takes me 2-3 hrs for that sized home.I carry Errors and omissions insurance, about 5-6k a year.
Some weeks are 400 others are 6k. No joke.
Depends also on how many radon tests,water and well flow tests,pest inspections and other test are performed all at extra costs to the client.

So it is hard to answer that question...just remember that the good inspectors are also the busy ones. You need alot of experience and continuing education to stay on top off the changing products and codes. Folks get what they pay for ..... It really is never ending sometimes.

Some weeks you just want to give up...other weeks you just cant wait to help another person on their biggest financial decision to know all they can about that houses condition.


----------

